# Review: Ball Spacemaster



## scottw44

Four weeks ago, a Ball Spacemaster arrived at the front door. Owning an EHC I, the first of the bunch, I was very curious to see Ball's latest and greatest. And trust me folks, it did not disappoint.

I was looking for a combination of Blue and Yellow tubes and the improved case, bracelet and crown system were scratching me just right.

I was searching for a watch to go to war with and that would still look good before during and after the battle, and I think I found exactly that.

Below is my review of the Ball Spacemaster










Case/Bezel/Bracelet/Crown: The 316L case is amazing. As it is treated in three different ways, some parts are almost grey while others are polished smooth, and others brushed. As per usual, the fit and finish is near flawless. The bezel operation is smooth and it holds its place very well indeed, with no unwanted play or motion. It lines up with the dial perfectly! 

The new and improved proprietary crown system is a thing of beauty indeed. It maintains the watches signature look while the protector now covers the entire crown. and to screw the crown in is a thing of ease, no worries at all! Kudos Ball!

The case back is solid, to help maintain the 30 Bar ATM WR, and features a classic image of Space Explorer Brian Binnie in action. It has to be seen to be believed. From the sea to space, this one will surely do the job with aplomb.
_







_

The dial features a guilloche pattern on the outside of the dial while the inside is a matte black (the watch also comes in blue and white). The blue and yellow Tritium Tubes that will glow for up to 25 years and require no charging are again finely featured, 39 of them in fact.. The bezel pip is also lumed. The bezel #'s are done in super luminova, and it is in this area that the watch truly shines over past models. This SL will last for hours!!!

The Spacemaster powered by a COSC approved 2836-A2. The movement has been prepared to handle temperatures of up to -40C, and features shock resistance of 7,500 g's and anti magnetic resistance of 12,000 a/m.

The watch ships with a simply unbelievably comfortable stainless steel bracelet with a dual dive extension as Mike (Samanator) has shown in his pics. And like all Ball bracelets, you also have two half links for that precise fit..

The rear clasp is a double push button beauty, that looks different at first but you will come to love it. My watchmaker went through the entire watch the other day and was amazed at the construction and shocked at how reasonable the price was. 
*pic from samanator*










Featuring a 41.5mm diameter, and a thickness of 16.1mm (not including bezel), the watch never feels too big as it seems to wrap around the wrist like a custom fitted piece of jewelry. Anyone who likes watches from 40-44mm should love this:-! 










I declare the Spacemaster series an instant classic and predict that along with it's brethren the X-Lume that the series will be the largest selling Ball Watches of all time.

Walk don't run to your AD and place an order. Like all Ball Watches it offers excellent price to quality ratio and a superb AD network. 

Thank you for taking the time to read my review. For those looking for a quality tool watch with superb fit and finish, the Spacemaster would be a great choice.


----------



## meatbiscuit

Awesome review! Thanks for posting this Scott. I'm a bit of a Lume junky, I might need to pick up an X-Lume. Any reason why you didn't go that route?


----------



## scottw44

I was lucky enough to be able to demo this model (see earlier posts) so that is how we wound up together.

I saw Samanator today and got to see them both head to head, in both light and dark. Each r incredible in there own way. Try to see both and see which model does it for u. Both are incredible!!!


----------



## samanator

Nice hooking up again today along with Lisa. Great write up. Here is the dive extension picture so everyone does not need to go searching. These fold up into each half of the clasp. Unlike almost every other system this keeps the watch centered on the wrist when the extension is deployed.


----------



## scottw44

Thanx Mike! Great seeing u and your X-Lume and even better to meet your better half.


----------



## Veda

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the review Scott. Now I want this watch even more. More so than any other watch at any price as I don't think anything can get close to it given its size and spec. The built quality is on par with some of the most expensive sport watches out there. Awesome pricing too...


----------



## Veda

*Bracelet to Strap Question*

BTW, does anyone know if it's possible to fit any of the existing Ball rubber strap to the Spacemaster? The new bracelet is awesome but I've always been a rubber strap guy. Thanks!


----------



## samanator

*Re: Bracelet to Strap Question*

In the time I have been a member of WUS, no other Ball Diver watch has gotten this much attention on the Dive forum. Not a negative thing there at all :
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=329392

In addition here is a great review by Lex on his blog where quite a few dive watch fanatics go. Enjoy:

http://oceanictime.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-11-14T00%3A00%3A00%2B08%3A00&max-results=10


----------



## samanator

*Re: Bracelet to Strap Question*



Veda said:


> BTW, does anyone know if it's possible to fit any of the existing Ball rubber strap to the Spacemaster? The new bracelet is awesome but I've always been a rubber strap guy. Thanks!


If you check Obie's posts you will find a picture of the Spacemaster standard on the standard 22mm Hydrocarbon Rubber.


----------



## Trieste

I am instantly smitten with this watch. The lume, the new bezel design, that amazing bracelet. Thanks for the review. Lucky for me, there is a Ball dealer right near my office. I am afraid to ask them how much.


----------



## scottw44

MSRP on this one is 2699, I think 3199 on the XTreme which has the blue minute track instead of the guilloche pattern.

Definitely worth window shopping, it is unreal in person!



Trieste said:


> I am instantly smitten with this watch. The lume, the new bezel design, that amazing bracelet. Thanks for the review. Lucky for me, there is a Ball dealer right near my office. I am afraid to ask them how much.


----------



## Timewaster

Thanks for the review Scott (and thanks for the input Michael)!

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## Veda

Trieste said:


> I am instantly smitten with this watch. The lume, the new bezel design, that amazing bracelet.


I was smitten enough by Ball to actually sold my Blancpain Aqualung and got an Engineer Master II GMT. The Ball now has much more wrist time than the JLC Compressor and Zenith. I've practically stopped wearing the other watches in my collection and I'm planning on selling all of them. Once in a while in a hobby comes a product so good that you stopped caring about the shopping and collecting part.


----------



## Mark McK

I'm new to the world of Ball and am reviewing the forum. I am impressed to say the least, with the Ball Spacemaster. It looks to be the right size and I like the case design. I also like the Mad Cow from what I've seen of it. I look forward to learning more about the Spacemaster and Ball watches in general. Great review!|> Mark


----------



## Mort

Great looking and very tempting! I wish that the day-date were larger for the benefit of us bifocal guys. As well, it could be argued that the day-date size is out of proportion when compared to those beaufitul hour numbers, but this is not a deal breaker. Will there be a chrono version?


----------



## myrr

Thanks for the review Scott!


----------



## 2manywatchez

Great review. Thanks!


----------



## scottw44

WoW! That's a great compliment to the brand! I am delighted you are so pleasedb-)

And thanx everyone for all of your kind words.



Veda said:


> I was smitten enough by Ball to actually sold my Blancpain Aqualung and got an Engineer Master II GMT. The Ball now has much more wrist time than the JLC Compressor and Zenith. I've practically stopped wearing the other watches in my collection and I'm planning on selling all of them. Once in a while in a hobby comes a product so good that you stopped caring about the shopping and collecting part.


----------

